# Broken spring on Holiday Rambler Neptune



## Adamnof (Oct 26, 2013)

Anyone know where I can find a rear spring for my 2008 Neptune? Or have any good leads on parts?

Just after I left home I noticed something was wrong, the entire coach body began to sway whenever I hit the brakes.  I had plans to go to a shop 250 mi from home for servicing, but as I traveled the coach rocked more and more, but only when I was not applying power to the drive wheels.  I also noted that I was having to counter-steer to the right, and even more whenever I decelerated.  Of course I became worried that I would lose control, especially as I drove into snow flurries and onto wet roads.  Fortunately I made it to the shop without incident and when we got under the coach we found that the rear leaf spring had broken through and the rear axle shifted back an inch on the right side.  Amazingly the other side did not break, which would've made me lose my whole rear axle.  I can only imagine what could've happened at 60 mph!

However, now the shop is having trouble locating a spring.  Apparently the transition of Monaco to Fleetwood ownership has not been completely smooth.  So any good leads will be greatly appreciated! 
thank you


----------



## vanole (Oct 26, 2013)

Adamnof,

I think you would be better off talking to whomever made your chassis than Monaco.  I suspect you are on a Roadmaster RR4R chassis if you can't find a Roadmaster place any Freightliner installation should be able to help you.  At least that is what is in my documentation with my 07 Monaco product.


----------



## akjimny (Oct 30, 2013)

Adamnof - If there is no big rush to get this done, you might be able to get a spring from one of the many RV salvage companies you can find on the internet.  Just Google "RV salvage" and see what pops up.  Good luck.


----------



## Adamnof (Nov 1, 2013)

thanks for the input.  sounds like they found the part.  wont be cheap!


----------

